# A Little Humor



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

YouTube - South Park Spoofs Tiger Woods Getting Beat By His Wife For Cheating


----------



## Heathens (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice one man, I almost fell off my chair dude - damn funny stuff...


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

that was GOLD !!!!!!! I want this version


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

that links been blocked here is antoher on YouTube - Tiger Woods South Park parody - FULL


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Here's one by Bridgestone Golf;
YouTube - Mr. Double Talk pranks Bridgestone Tour Team


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Very good humor!:thumbsup:


----------



## Iceman778 (Apr 1, 2010)

its really funny:rofl:


----------

